# VILNIUS | Vilnius Connect | Pro



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*0:58 min. *














Vilnius Connect - transport terminal


Vilnius Connect (transport terminal), on Geležinkelio g. (Naujamiestis) is planned, developer Vilniaus miesto savivaldybė, Lietuvos geležinkeliai. Begin: 2023




citify.eu


----------

